# 2 DSL modems, 1 router, on 1 phone line possible?



## fox7399 (Dec 25, 2006)

2 DSL modems, 1 router, on 1 phone line... Is it possible and can i get a step by step instruction on how to do it? Thank you!:up:


----------



## JBP198780 (Dec 25, 2006)

why do u have 2 DSL modems?

all u need is 1 DSL modem and a router..


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

No it won't work. When I first got my router, connected it up, the DSL light wouldn't light up. Turned out I left a USB modem connected.

It's like trying to have 2 phone calls at the same time. Computers aren't as clever as humans (yet) and can't pick out what's for it on a phone line.


----------



## fox7399 (Dec 25, 2006)

Well my modem and router are on the other side of the house and I cant move either one to my room. I want to be wired instead of wireless


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

fox7399 said:


> Well my modem and router are on the other side of the house and I cant move either one to my room. I want to be wired instead of wireless


you'll need a 2nd phone line if you don't want wireless.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

And also a second ISP subscription.

Just grab the router and run ethernet cables where nessecary.


----------



## krishnasarma (Apr 22, 2006)

Why do u need 2 dsl modems all you have to do is connect a micro filter on the main telephone socket , from the filter connect the leeds to modem and telephone and then connect the ethernet yellow cable from the modem to the router and power modem and router, possible you may have to bridge the modem.

Krishnasarma


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

They can however be used independently. If computer one was turned off (or modem turned off) then computer 2's modem would be free to connect. Then if computer 2's modem got switched off, computer 1 could connect.

The wouldn't be able to connect to the internet at the same time without a router.


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

i was thinking about internet speeds as i just upgraded my adsl plan to a faster5 times fasterplus 12 gig download limit and wonderd if i could do this or if i could use one modem for internetezplora only and one for all the other stuf so i can surf the net fast while downloading and i could swap them over when the download limit is reached on the one that dowloads so i dont get slowed down i got told your not ment to put more than one adsl spliter on one line so does this mean theres a limit of 4 per line 


but than i figured out i only have 80 gig hard drive and well thought id google using 2 modems why not go for 10


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

internetezplora internet explorer oops sounds like im drunk


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

There is no way that I know of to operate more than exactly one DSL modem per phone line at one time. You do usually need a separate DSL microfilter for each phone that is connected to the same phone line. The recommended limit is usually four such filters per phone line.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is a 100% certainty that you cannot run two DSL modems on a single telephone line. The DSL account is provisioned at the CO on that line, and it uses all the available bandwidth.


----------



## dr0negn0me (Jun 7, 2007)

two dsl modems and one line is possible, however you might need two accounts, and you might need to reset your modems frequently ....


----------



## dr0negn0me (Jun 7, 2007)

lol


----------



## horsecharles (Jul 24, 2005)

fox7399:

Let me guess: is your issue that someone is turning off the modem because they want to control your internet access?

If not, you'll have to convince them to plug modem / router in separately & always keep on.

If it's a distance issue, believe me-- you're much better off running as much cable as necessary to hard-wire your computer-- i've never been a fan of wireless: all the necessary security / encryption + signal degradation exact a heavy toll.


----------

